# Homemade Tools >  Rib clamps

## Christophe Mineau

The luthier needs some special clamps, plenty of special clamps, of different kinds.
Here is a batch of rib clamps for stringed instruments, used for clamping the plates on the sides when gluing.





The clamping faces are padded with thick cork.

Notice that when you are using hot hide glue, the open time is very short, and you need to be fast.
To accelerate the process, I have designed this little PVC adapter you can see on the cordless drill, to tighten (just approach) the wing nuts quickly.

----------

Altair (Dec 21, 2014),

kbalch (Dec 19, 2014),

MetalDesigner (Dec 18, 2014),

Paul Jones (Dec 18, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

Now this is something I haven't seen before. Picked up something useful again from you, Christophe.

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Christophe! I've added your Rib Clamps to our Workholding and Woodworking categories, as well as to your builder page: Christophe Mineau's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Rib Clamps  by Christophe Mineau 

tags:
clamp, luthiery

----------


## Hotz

interesting clamp congratulations .. :Thumbs Up: 

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## Paul Jones

Christophe,

You have such fascinating construction techniques. The cork cover clamps and the wing nut tightening device is so clever. Thanks for explanation about having to work fast with hot hide glue. You must be doing a lot of research just to learn the traditional techniques and/or figure it out as you go along. Either way your photo of the violin you are making is truly amazing.

I am looking forward to learning and seeing more from this line of work.

Paul

----------

Christophe Mineau (Dec 19, 2014)

----------


## Captainleeward

O Yes Well Done....:O)

----------


## Altair

Very easy to set up especially with the drill. Fits nicely with the contours and could well be adapted for similar gluing setups.

----------


## unknownsailor

That is a really cool clamp. Besides uses for instruments, I can see uses for a number of other things. Thanks!

----------


## unknownsailor

That is a really cool clamp. Besides uses for instruments, I can see uses for a number of other things. Thanks!

----------


## Captainleeward

If I ever need to have my ribs clamped I'll make some. Good Job..:O)

----------

